# Gday from australia. Just bought a TT



## Aussie tt (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi My name is J.J. and i live in Melbourne Australia. Just bought a 2wd 1999 TT. 
I pick it up this Thursday. I also have a A3 95 convertable. Will upload picts if
i can today. Come say hello. Regards J.J.
View attachment 1


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome there are a growing number of TT owners from down under on here


----------



## Aussie tt (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you for the reply. increasing tt owners from australia ? Really? Any TTs are still fetching big money here on the second hand market. My 99 2WD WITH 152kms on the clock, still cost me $18500 and that is cheap beleive me.
Prices start from 23k upwards. Ive always wanted one so i stopped wondering and wishing and just got one.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Aussie tt (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks very much guys for making me welcome.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome.

Make sure you don't kill any rats when reversing - could find yourself in Aussie Court!!! :lol:


----------



## Aussie tt (Dec 5, 2009)

Why would you ever reverse when the handbrake works fine??? Thats what its for?? lol


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi JJ welcome to the forum


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome there are a growing number of TT owners from down under on here


its because I have become more active in spamming the forums recently :lol: :roll:

welcome to the forum JJ...


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Gday and welcome.


----------

